# meals & entertainment



## camelia81

Hello,

How can the following accounting expression be translated into Romanian.

Thank you


----------



## farscape

Nu prea mi-e clar de ce "meals & entertainment" ține de contabilitate, da' mă rog 

Cred că cel mai nimerit ar fi "diurnă" - care ar avea un echivalent direct în limbajul "de specialitate" din America de Nord "per diem". 

Later,
f


----------



## camelia81

I would refer more to the accounting term from the accounting deductible expenses. could this be "cheltuieli de protocol"?


----------



## Monica Claudia

farscape said:


> Nu prea mi-e clar de ce "meals & entertainment" ține de contabilitate, da' mă rog
> 
> Cred că cel mai nimerit ar fi "diurnă" - care ar avea un echivalent direct în limbajul "de specialitate" din America de Nord "per diem".
> 
> Later,
> f



"meals and entertainment" e un (accounting term) termen de contabilitate în engleză. Se referă la cheltuieli când duci un client la masă. Sigur nu e diurna, (per diem sau meal allowance)

Monica


----------



## farscape

Cred că ai dreptate, Monica. Bun venit pe forum 

[Te rog citește și urmează regula cu diacriticele  ]

farscape - moderator


----------

